# Little House on the Mill, Sept '12



## perjury saint (Sep 29, 2012)

*'Little House on the Mill'​**A family member put me onto this little lovely (thanks mum!)
Far from forgotten, the owner makes regular visits to fix a leak here and patch up the roof there.
I can only guess it has a special place in his heart because he has turned away several people interested in buying it.
Hope you enjoy the pictures...​*



























































*Thanks for looking...​*


----------



## UE-OMJ (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks Perjury Saints Mum


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Sep 29, 2012)

awww what a cutie..love the water wheel...cheers mum! cus your research skills are totally s**t


----------



## perjury saint (Sep 29, 2012)

Ninja Kitten said:


> awww what a cutie..love the water wheel...cheers mum! cus your research skills are totally s**t



*Errr, I think you mean s**t hot... *


----------



## night crawler (Sep 29, 2012)

That would be a wonderful place if restored.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Sep 29, 2012)

perjury saint said:


> *Errr, I think you mean s**t hot... *



no...it means actually you are totally uselessly uttery S**T at it!


----------



## sonyes (Sep 30, 2012)

Nice place and some great pics, love the water wheel!


----------



## Judderman62 (Sep 30, 2012)

very nice


----------



## sploradora (Sep 30, 2012)

awww brilliant, nice to see the water wheel hasnt decayed too much


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 30, 2012)

What a waste of a cracking house,thanks for sharing.


----------



## st33ly (Sep 30, 2012)

Nice report! I did enjoy that


----------



## whitelaw (Sep 30, 2012)

What a little treasure this place is! And not beyond redemption, either! This would come back to be a beautiful little cottage for someone.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Oct 1, 2012)

lucky little find

thanks for sharing


----------



## steve2109 (Oct 1, 2012)

Interesting report and great pictures, I love these hidden gems, thanks for sharing


----------

